# KabelBW Technicolor 7200 Probleme !!



## Techki (18. September 2013)

Hi 
wir haben einen Neuen Vertrag von KabelBW ( 2 Play Plus 50 ) mit dem Technicolor 7200 Kabelmodem . 
Vorher hatten wir KabelBW ( 100Mbits mit FritzBox!)  .Das Technicolor ist im Gegensatz zur FritzBox! für Leihen schwer zu Bedienen (Unübersichtlich) .
Jetzt zum Problem  : 
Manchmal Läuft das Internet ganz ok , aber manchmal wird das Surfen un co. zur Qual , häufige Verbindungsabbrüche , Lange Ladezeiten . Aber was mich am Meisten Ärgert ist das im Vertrag 50Mbits stehen aber ich oft nicht mal annähernd so viel messe bei verschiedenen Speedtest Seiten . Manchmal ist es wie man Unten sieht Super und manchmal Gehts dann wieder in den Keller :/ .PS: Ich benutze einen Wlan-N Stick von AVM 
Messergebnisse : 
1# (myspeedtest.de)
Download Speed: 16015 kbps (2001.9 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 1979 kbps (247.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Latency: 51 ms 
2#(Speedtest.net)
DL : 45.81Mbps
UL : 2.25 Mbps
Ping : 19 
Hat jemand auch Probleme mit dem Technicolor ?

Update : ( KabelBW Speedtest) 

Grade nochmal getestet 
DL : 8.19 Mbits 
UL : 1.70 Mbits 
Ping 60

Würde eine FritzBox! Abhilfe verschaffen oder liegt das an der 50er Leitung(ist die fritzBox wirklich besser )


----------



## The_Trasher (19. September 2013)

Ich denke das es an der Kabel-Technik liegt. Zu welchen Uhrzeite  geht das ganze in den Keller.

Wenn das so am frühen Abend rum ist brauchst du nicht wundern, es ist ja weit bekannt das die Kabel-Anbieter in die Knie gehen wenn viele Nutzer gleichzeitig surfen. Ein annderer Router kann da auch nur wenig machen.


----------



## Techki (21. September 2013)

Es geht auch morgens "in den Keller"  , es gibt über den Tag verteilt öfters Probleme .


----------



## K3n$! (21. September 2013)

Hast du auch mal auf einer ordentlich Seite den Speed gemessen?
Bei meiner 50k Leitung kommt er gerade nicht mal auf 10Mb/s.

Nimm z.B. Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Techki (24. September 2013)

Ja , jetzt geht bis 40Mb/s.
Werde mal schauen ob die Verbindung nochmal Abbricht .


----------



## robbe (24. September 2013)

Poste mal nen Screenshot von den Verbindungswerten. Ich weiß nicht wies bei KabelBW ist, aber bei uns (Unitymedia) gibt es mächtig Probleme mit dem TC7200. Das liegt höchstwahrscheinlich an der verkrüppelten UM Firmware. Das ganze reicht von Telefonabbrüchen bei längeren Gesprächen, über Wlan Aussetzer bis hin zu Komplettausfällen alle paar Minuten.


----------



## Techki (29. September 2013)

Das ist direkt nachdem ich das Moden nue gestartet haben ( nach einem  Restet) 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2999499285.png
Wieder 2 Minuten danach brach alles Zusammen (Diese Webseite ist nicht verfügbar.) 
Beim Auflösen von Adressen legt man dann gerne mal eine Gedenkminute ( oder auch 5 ) ein .


----------



## kazzig (11. Oktober 2013)

Habe seit Wochen ständige Abbrüche und habe glaube ich 10 mal bei Kabel BW angerufen. Erst hieß es Firmware Update und jetzt heißt es Modem Tausch. Ich bin extrem frustriert und werde meinen Vertrag auf jeden Fall innerhalb der Frist kündigen.


----------

